# CEU Question



## chshaffer41@gmail.com (Mar 19, 2012)

Can someone tell me why any extra CEU's earned during the two year period cannot be carried over to the next period of two years?  Because I have had some time ( that I wouldn't normally have), to work on earning CEU's, and I have 32 of the 36 required, done and ready to be submitted.  However, I don't need to submit them untill March 2013, and if I do the Coding Edge quizes from now until then, I will potentially have a total of, 43 ??  I don't want to lose those I have earned, any advice on what I should do?   Thanks!!


----------



## scorrado (Mar 19, 2012)

You can't carry them over because the AAPC wants the CEU's that you earn to be "current".  They don't want your CEU's to be on old material.  In this field things change so much so it is important that we keep up to date. So the CEU's reflect that we are learning current information.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 19, 2012)

*Earn the CEUs for yourself*

I have always had way more CEUs than the minimum requirement. The education those CEUs represent is worth it to me.  The education "carries" over, even if the # of CEUs doesn't.  

So, go for it. Learn all you can. You will always have that education, whether you get credit for all the "points" or not.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## chshaffer41@gmail.com (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I figured that was why, I just wanted to be sure there wasn't a way to count all CEU's earned.  That absolutely makes sense. I probably will have more than I need all the time too, becuase I can't seem to stop learning!!  I'm like my children, a "sponge", when it comes to this information!! Thank you for the replies!! I will keep doing what I do!!


----------

